# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Where to get distilled water?

## XnSdVd

I'm setting up a marine tank for a friend but she doesn't have a filter at home. Any idea where she can get distilled water? Or will rainwater do?

----------


## Goondoo

> I'm setting up a marine tank for a friend but she doesn't have a filter at home. Any idea where she can get distilled water? Or will rainwater do?


I think the only source is from the those vendor that sells "mineral water". I seriously don't think anyone here make your own distill water, right?

----------


## XnSdVd

So what do you guys top up your tanks with?

----------


## Goondoo

> So what do you guys top up your tanks with?


i dun have a marine tank  :Grin:  
however, my friend used those ordered 10g water from water dispenser vendors.

----------


## d2hpeter

> I'm setting up a marine tank for a friend but she doesn't have a filter at home. Any idea where she can get distilled water? Or will rainwater do?


you are in luck, bro.
I was looking for it too previously and just got a few bottles from Carrefour supermarket. I guess any supermarket eg coldstorage etc should carry too :Grin:  Very convenient actually [ for small tank top up should be enough] and quite cheap too.

----------


## dkk08

Hey bros... u guys shld top up with Distilled Water and not Mineral Water (look at the table content and all the Minerals shld be 0%, that's distilled water) The cheapest source wld be Alpheus Distilled Water @ $5/Carton at Sheng Shiong Supermarket... or next cheapest shld be Fairprice distilled water @ $6.80/carton  :Smug:  

Happy Reefing!

----------


## d2hpeter

> Hey bros... u guys shld top up with Distilled Water and not Mineral Water (look at the table content and all the Minerals shld be 0%, that's distilled water) The cheapest source wld be Alpheus Distilled Water @ $5/Carton at Sheng Shiong Supermarket... or next cheapest shld be Fairprice distilled water @ $6.80/carton  
> 
> Happy Reefing!


$5/carton :Surprised:  no shit! that is dirt-cheap. Just bought another 2 bottles from coldstorage at 85c per 1.5litre bottle . thought that was already damn cheap. The Polar brand at carefour cost $1.20 per bottle.

btw, how many bottles per carton?? and per bottle volume?? btw at that price, is the mineral content really zero? why is there such huge price differential

----------


## dkk08

> $5/carton no shit! that is dirt-cheap. Just bought another 2 bottles from coldstorage at 85c per 1.5litre bottle . thought that was already damn cheap. The Polar brand at carefour cost $1.20 per bottle.
> 
> btw, how many bottles per carton?? and per bottle volume?? btw at that price, is the mineral content really zero? why is there such huge price differential


oh ya forgot to mention its the big 1.5L bottle per carton = 12 bottles
yes mineral content is at Zero or the lowest (can check the table on the label)

As for px diff well... its like shoes... Compare Nike to Converse... all abt brands  :Laughing:

----------


## solonavi

Setting up a new tank do not need to use distill water. Juz make sure that u add in some anti-chlorimine solution and mix with salt will be fine. Else u can also try getting seawater from LFS also.

Cheers
JC

----------


## XnSdVd

sheng siong aye... Thanks guys

----------


## solonavi

> $5/carton no shit! that is dirt-cheap. Just bought another 2 bottles from coldstorage at 85c per 1.5litre bottle . thought that was already damn cheap. The Polar brand at carefour cost $1.20 per bottle.
> 
> btw, how many bottles per carton?? and per bottle volume?? btw at that price, is the mineral content really zero? why is there such huge price differential


Hi Peter, serious speaking. In a long run, its more worthy to invest in a DI filter. U can DIY something like this for <$100 and it can filter easily 500 - 1000L of water.


Cheers
JC

----------


## XnSdVd

That isn't much for $100 is it? my 6ft tank is like 800l already...

----------


## Goondoo

> Hi Peter, serious speaking. In a long run, its more worthy to invest in a DI filter. U can DIY something like this for <$100 and it can filter easily 500 - 1000L of water.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> JC


this look very interesting. Mind me asking what minerals does it filter? Any article I could read up?

Thanks...  :Smile:

----------


## solonavi

At least its cheaper than buying distilled bottled water.

Btw, as I mentioned, if it a new tank, dun bother about getting distilled water for setup. U'll probably change >50% of the water after cycling.

Cheers
JC

----------


## solonavi

> this look very interesting. Mind me asking what minerals does it filter? Any article I could read up?
> 
> Thanks...


I think different brands have different capability. Guess u'll need to check with the LFS that sells them for details but I know that it can adsopt the majority of impurities that we can concern. I do know that those who have tested the setup on a TDS meter has zero reading.

Cheers
JC

----------


## d2hpeter

> Hi Peter, serious speaking. In a long run, its more worthy to invest in a DI filter. U can DIY something like this for <$100 and it can filter easily 500 - 1000L of water.
> 
> 
> Cheers
> JC


Agreed JC, thanks for advice. I hv actually enquired similar units at Jireh, cost 88 per unit and 50 per refill. Can last >1300 litres.
But i am thinking setting up or using this maybe inconvenient in office environment. Imagine carry whole unit plus hoses, pails etc to washroom :Opps:  Moreover for top covered pico tank, top up/ water change volumes may not be significant, so bottled water is still quite feasible. Not to mention that it is near or totally zero mineral content as compared with the DI units.

I will consider using it when i set up a bigger tank at home in future.

----------


## mordrake

if anyone is interested to DIY a DI unit, see here

source ard and you'll find that the cost is much lesser than $100.

----------


## BFG

Guys, I'll advise for you to check up on the setup 1st. Find out if storing resin in that container with water in it will reduce the resin lifespan. If it does, you'll need another method. I've just got my diy D/I resin from a reefer from SRC yesterday. I've not tested it yet but his method is that after using the diy setup, there will not be water stored in the setup. 

I've wanted to post a pic of it but I do not have a DC camera.

----------


## mordrake

if the water that's left in the resin housing is not treated via sediment filter n carbon, the lifespain of the resin will most definitely be reduced.
however, as the resin housing is after the sediment then the carbon block, the water that's left behind would not be a problem.
commercial units are setup the same way too.

you can also drain off the water in the housing but if the sediment filter is left dry, it'll crack and be of no use. the resin also needs to be kept moist.

BFG, this should be the DIY unit u bought?

http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=225087

i bought one too but after some thought, i went and built the 3 stage filter instead.
i still have the diy DI pipe in the store (unused) if anyone's interested (pm me).

----------


## BFG

Yup, that's the one I've bought. Choose this one because of it's simplicity. The design can be improved further but I guess it's adequate in itself. What grade is the resin you are using?

----------


## mordrake

> Yup, that's the one I've bought. Choose this one because of it's simplicity. The design can be improved further but I guess it's adequate in itself. What grade is the resin you are using?


bought the colour changing resin cartridge from Reborn (advertised by PJM in SRC n AF). once the resin lifespan expire, i'll replace the resin with the one i got from Tigger. the cartridge is reusable... that's why i bought it  :Very Happy: 

works well so far... TDS from tap 52 down to zero.

----------


## d2hpeter

> http://www.arofanatics.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=225087
> 
> ).



that is a good idea!
guess we could improve by joining another 2 equal lenght pipes by fixing 2 U-joints to triple the effective flow length :Grin:  

or make it more compact by using 3 shorter length pipes connected by U-joints. Good idea?

----------


## mordrake

possibilities are endless but must take into consideration where you are going to mount the unit.
my wife will roast me if she sees some multi-pipe contraption in the toilet  :Very Happy:

----------


## BFG

I don't forsee a need to mount it for my use. I just lay it on the floor when I need the DI water. And after use, I just leave it standing somewhere where the water will drain out. When it's stopped dripping, can place it somewhere else.

 :drool 2: hpeter, if I were to make further modification, I'll get another shorter length of pipe to house the carbon medium separately. I was told that the tap water feed to this diy DI setup has to be as slow as possible to let the carbon absorb as much impurities as possible before it reaches the resin.

----------


## mordrake

yes, even for those 3 stage filters, flow have to be real slow. took me more than 30 mins to fill a 20L pail. at fast rates will not be as efficient and the pressure builtup might be too great... water hose pop out.

----------


## d2hpeter

> I don't forsee a need to mount it for my use. I just lay it on the floor when I need the DI water. And after use, I just leave it standing somewhere where the water will drain out. When it's stopped dripping, can place it somewhere else.
> 
> hpeter, if I were to make further modification, I'll get another shorter length of pipe to house the carbon medium separately. I was told that the tap water feed to this diy DI setup has to be as slow as possible to let the carbon absorb as much impurities as possible before it reaches the resin.


all the more important to increase the length for max exposure time.
My suggestion of multiple bends would increase effective length with compactness but was thinking with too many bends may hv difficulties in emptying and refill contents inside?

----------


## BFG

My guess is with the extra length meant extra resin being used translating in a higher cost as more resin is applied. If yours is for a pico tank, no need to use more than needed. And from reading at ReefCentral, DI water need to be stored properly or else it will be contaminated. To maximise the removal of impurities, my idea is to use more carbon, cheaper than the resin. You may want to increase it's usage volume so that it will maximise the resin lifespan.

----------


## mordrake

pico tank... just buy the distilled water off the shelf  :Smile: 

a DI unit would make most economic sense for bigger tanks.

----------


## d2hpeter

> pico tank... just buy the distilled water off the shelf 
> 
> a DI unit would make most economic sense for bigger tanks.



have said that already in previous post in this thread :Wink:

----------


## kpete4

I've found that with the total cost of the tap water filters/RO units + the cost for the media (whatever it is) that it is much cheaper for me to buy Reverse Osmosis water from a local walmart. I pay $0.33/gallon and i'm convinced that it is better than if i would try to filter it myself

----------


## XnSdVd

Guys, what's the water bill like here in s'pore? $1 per 1000liters?

----------


## mordrake

> Guys, what's the water bill like here in s'pore? $1 per 1000liters?


see here

http://www.pub.gov.sg/info_center/Ic...=4&l2=22&l3=27

looks confusing... think our waterbill has the rates

----------

